# Netgear ProSafe VPN Firewall with Fios



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking to purchase the Netgear ProSafe 8-Port Gigabit VPN Firewall for my home network. I am planning to take the existing cat5 coming from the ONT and plugging into the firewalls WAN port. Then I plan to add switches, power-line adapters, and throw my current wireless router on their as an access point. I know this Firewall I am looking into is capable of supplying DHCP services as well as NAT addressing , does that mean this firewall can handle all the routing and what not? Will I have any issues with my power-line adapters? Will I have any issues with my wireless router? (Netgear N600 RangeMax). I've never purchased/setup a hardware firewall before so any help/info/tips will be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have FiOS TV, you need the original router for the program guide and on-demand features, something to consider. If you don't have FiOS TV, it's no problem, just go into the FiOS router and release your IP address, then power down the FiOS router and connect your ProSafe.

Here's a page on Replacing your FiOS Router with various solutions to using your own router and still keeping the functionality of the TV service.


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes I do have FiOS TV so I deff need to keep the VOD and guide data, currently I've had my ONT switched to Ethernet. I have my own wireless router in place and the actiontec is also in place still (Lan2Wan). The STB's still receive vod and guide info. Can I Just plug a cable from my firewall to the wan on the actiontec, isn't it like the same since my firewall can route packets? Thanks for your reply


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd connect the Netgear ProSafe 8-Port Gigabit VPN Firewall directly to the ONT and connect any other equipment to it's LAN ports. If you are using your wireless router, I'd configure it as a WAP and eliminate the second NAT layer, it'll only cause you problems. The Actiontec MI424WR connects directly to one of the ProSafe ports with it's WAN port.


----------

